# Cold Front Slowed the Bite!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:date Day="3" Month="3" Year="2008">Wednesday 3-3-08</st1:date> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">First morning after a cold blast had the fish in a not bite mood. But the Bromely family Steve, Becky and Jeff 88yrs old were out to fish and enjoy the day. I fished every place and then some that I had caught trout the last 3 trips without a bite. <st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10:00</st1:time> ZERO fish in the box. Changed tactics and went after the Bull reds with the market bait. Things started to turn, Becky landed the first and second bull and dad pulled in a nice drum but that was it. Headed to the marsh to try the reds at the points and it worked. Picked up 2 more Bulls filling the limit along with 2 smaller reds. Then we found some drums and a few heads to work on filling the box. The weather turned out beautiful and we fished hard all day and made a nice box of fish for the Bromely?s to take back home to <st1:City><st1lace>Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City> to grill.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 BULL REDS LIMIT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">6 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Flounder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Sheep head<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I would take one of your bad days anytime. Good job changing tactics to get some fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for a great time! It was such a beautiful day. Pops has been talking non stop about the trip since we got back.I guess we'll have to bring him againthis summer.


----------

